# Puerto Vallarta



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

My brother lives there and is getting married in May. I've tried the search function and can't find anything about trails there. Are there any worth bringing a bike for (probably only time for 1 ride....)?
Alternatively, I'll be bringing my 7 year old. Any cool suggestions of activities that are age appropriate?

Mahalo (Gracias )


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Whodap:
Yes, Puerto Vallarta is nice place to ride, there are Jungle rides (the movie "Terminator" was filmed over there.)
Also Puerto Vallarta is a very fun place, many thigs to do with the kid.
There are a serious company that has all kind of activities.
Search: www.vallarta-adventures.com.mx


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

yes, there are guided tours and bike rentals 
other pages:
http://vallartabikes.com/
http://www.ecoridemex.com/

The guys in the second page also do dh tours


----------



## bbc (Oct 27, 2005)

Went riding there last year. It was a lot of fun! Totally different than what I'm used to. Salulita, north of Vallarta has some good rides as well.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Whodap:
> Yes, Puerto Vallarta is nice place to ride, there are Jungle rides (the movie "Terminator" was filmed over there.)


I think he means "Predator" I dont recall Terminator taking place on a jungle.
but yeah, it sure seems like a nice place to ride


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

bbc said:


> Went riding there last year. It was a lot of fun! Totally different than what I'm used to. Salulita, north of Vallarta has some good rides as well.


Yes, there is decent riding out there but you have to find some local knowledge or find someone who's been there. Like Chaz, owner of Cove Bikes. He spends so much time down there that he's practically a "cocho", or Canadian Pocho minus the negative connotation, of course.

Also, you can "surf" in Sayulita... check that out too !


----------



## rodrigoh (Dec 14, 2006)

*Use a touring company*

I rode with the ecoride guys once. I had my own bike, they seemed to have some good bikes in the shop but they gave the other guy in my ride a very old pro-flex that was coming apart.

My guide was excellent. His name is Alonso, he used to ride the national XC and downhill circuits and can probably outride most pro's in his terrain. Be ready for a lot of dirt road climbing and some ultra technical singletrack. They won't take you on very technical stuff unless you somehow convince them that you can ride it. In all it was a great experience and totally worth it specially if you don't have a lot of time, they will save you a lot of time of exploring and riding so-so terrain. I would have never considered using guides as I am Mexican and used to find my way around the dirt roads and little towns to find clues to find singletrack. When I went there, I only had one morning to ride and was there by myself. If your situation is similar the 40 bucks that I think they charge are worth it.

We did the El Salto ride. There was only me and a rider from quebec city on the ride. We got there in about half the time they thought it would take us so we went to a couple different places afterwards. Like I said our guide was very good at improvising and fill the time taking us to different little trails and such.

If you have more time, Alonso said that their out of town rides are even better but they take the entire day instead of just 4-5 hours total.

Bring your camera and ask to be taken to the calamari taco stand after your ride.

http://www.ecoridemex.com/


----------



## Vallartabikes (Dec 18, 2008)

*Mountain biking Puerto Vallarta,*

Hi everyone...!!
Well, Yes..we do have very good riding in Puerto Vallarta and sourounding areas like Bucerias ,Punta mita and Sayulita

Puerto Vallarta area is great but is is a very demanding terrain since it is all uphill no matter wich ride you chose...I do not mind,,since I love to climb on my bike, but thiking in other levels of riding half bay is ver y super flow xc.and allmountain.
I been doing tours , riding , exploring this mountains for 15 yeas now.
Single track is my passion. I am still exploring and finding great rides.. !!

Do you want to know why you never find me on the web,, hahha well it is stupid..wrong keywords on my old website. www.vallartabikes.com for 10 years.

If somebody want to ride let me know..!!
www.vallartaexpeditions.com
Alejandro Gonzalez


----------



## arjan (Aug 12, 2012)

Alejandro are you still doing rides?


----------

